# Breeding Mice



## Auna (Nov 18, 2018)

When i put the male and female together should i leave them in together until she shows signs of being pregnant or should i just pair them up when i know she's on her estrus?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

It's recommended to leave the doe and buck together for fourteen days that way the male will be with her during two estrus cycles. In my experience, most couples breed in this time frame and will usually be apparent by the doe gaining weight, meaning pregnancy hopefully. You can leave them together for longer if you want to insure the doe becomes pregnant, but separate them before she gives birth or she can be impregnated very soon after which should be avoided.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I give them six weeks & then break up the pairing & try with other mates. It sounds daft, but sometimes a doe just won't mate with a certain buck, give her another & bingo. I generally give them three different attempts & if nothing, then I cull them. Obviously, I would re-pair them to proven stud bucks.


----------



## Swaim (May 21, 2019)

That actually makes sense, Pauly. I guess sometimes the chemistry just isn't there. haha


----------

